# A Moth!!



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

So as some of you know, I just bought my second betta the other day and keeping him a secret from my grandmother (who I live with). I've been storing Weezy at my mother's house visiting and feeding him everyday. I change his water every couple of days too. He is very happy to be out of the little cup and is very active.

Well my mother lives out in the woods off a dirt road. I came to visit Weezy yesterday and found a MOTH in his bowl. :shock: I was so upset. My mother insisted that it just flew in there, but what are the odds that a moth would fly directly into my little fish bowl? It made no sense to me. And the worst part was... Weezy had eaten most of the moth's body and part of its wings. :frustrated: I fed him anyways because I figured he should eat some real food. I only gave him a couple of pellets. I glance at his tummy and it was definately full.

I am almost POSITIVE that one of my little brothers did this because they enjoy destroying anything that I own. However, I am not totally sure. If I find another bug in Weezy's bowl, I will definately pitch a fit. Besides my brothers though, Weezy is in a safe place and I can strike fear in my little brothers I promise you. They will NEVER try to do such again.

My only worry at the moment is that he becomes constipated. What should I do?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I found a little beetle in my 10gallon once.:lol: 
My betta is pretty picky though..He just looked at it like...._dude..that is not a bloodworm..DO NOT WANT.:lol: _


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

My bettas have eaten moths before, they have indeed landed in the tanks!  It's yummy and good for them. They also eat ants and flies. ^^ Remember they're carnivores, he'll be fine! My biggest concern would be pesticides, which is why I prefer to purchase live food rather than go collect it myself. Tell your family that and hopefully they will respect your request.


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

The moth is probably close to wild food for the betta. I remember leaving the porch light on to attract bugs when I had my pet lizard. A lot cheaper than buying them at the pet shop.

I also looked out my window last summer and saw a tree frog hunting bugs on the glass.

Probably no harm done this time, but I would keep an eye on the brothers just in case.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

a moth flew into Caroline's tank just the other night. odd thing? the hole on her tank is so small, you'd not expect a moth to fly right into it. xD she nommed it, then left the wings alone.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've found hornets, beers, moths, and a huge spider drowned in my tanks .... sometimes they were half eaten :/


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, moths and bugs seem like they're attracted to my tanks. >:T It's so irritating. I have to pull them out all the time.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sure how, but a beetle found it's way into Dixie's tank once before and she just ran away from it. Bugs aren't very intellegent and will sometimes fly into things resulting in their own death. There's a possibility that the moth wasn't the most intellegent bug out there and it just flew into it. However, you should keep an eye on your brothers just in case I'm wrong.


----------



## Betta Fet (Apr 7, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> I've found hornets, beers, .....


Wait...what?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ugh, my tank light attracts moths like mad x.x My lid is almost completely sealed shut, so most of the time they can't get in. But ants seem to enjoy my tank and they tend to give Neon snacks more often...


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Tiny little fly thingy in Kalona's old tank. I'm pretty sure if any landed in Aki's they'd be nommed in a heartbeat. He's fast when he's nomming. (I can drop a pellet on the far side of the tank and he'll hunt it down with great speed.)

I would keep an eye on the brothers and if you see them as if their plotting something...Warn them that betta's bite.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Bees.


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dang! Alright then! I was so grossed out and worried that Weezy would do such a thing, but since this is a common happenening, my worries have ceased. Thanks guys!... He's still kinda bloated though :/


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> a moth flew into Caroline's tank just the other night. odd thing? the hole on her tank is so small, you'd not expect a moth to fly right into it. xD she nommed it, then left the wings alone.


This made me giggle! Everything but the wings?? Ohhh goodness! Why do bettas love eating so much? Haha


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I found a little beetle in my 10gallon once.:lol:
> My betta is pretty picky though..He just looked at it like...._dude..that is not a bloodworm..DO NOT WANT.:lol: _


My bettas are like that too lol :lol:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, a lot of things can get in tanks yesterday a hairy spider landed in my mom's betta tank the betta looked horriffied and kept inspecting it to make sure it wasn't alive sure enough he was!!!!!! Thankfully I got him out in time so the betta didn't get hurt I felt bad for the little scared betta :|


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ethan said:


> Yeah, a lot of things can get in tanks yesterday a hairy spider landed in my mom's betta tank the betta looked horriffied and kept inspecting it to make sure it wasn't alive sure enough he was!!!!!! Thankfully I got him out in time so the betta didn't get hurt I felt bad for the little scared betta :|


Lol! Poor betta!! It's sorta funny too that he has such a common human fear. I'm with him though. Spiders are icky.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, it's funny how some bettas are scared of Human beings but not spiders lol.


----------

